

Ask HN:  How do you find a tech centric group of people outside of the valley? - frankydp


======
sagacity
Here is a list of actions I can think of (in no particular order):

1\. Check with (the IT/Computer departments of) local universities/colleges

2\. Find a few local computer/hardware/software/networking/web design shops
(via Yellow pages or online search) and check with them

3\. If all else fails, 'roll your own' :-). Sign up with Meetup.com and
form/announce a group meet (a few weeks forward) - the results might surprise
you; they sure did me once.

HTH

------
ch00ey
Have you thought about checking out Startup Digest
(<http://startupdigest.com>)? They have a bunch of cities listed there.

If your city isn't listed there you could always search the name of your city
in CrunchBase (<http://www.crunchbase.com>) and a you should find a bunch
people that way.

------
petercooper
Meetups have been my biggest success here in the rural UK. Find a BarCamp,
find a local tech mailing list, things like that. Even find a user group for a
technology you don't use and attend - you'll probably find people who attend
other local meetings you didn't know about.

Here in the north of the UK, the "Geekup" events and mailing list, Think
Visibility conference, iLinkoln and the NWRUG (a Ruby User Group) have been
most helpful in getting me "into the network" as it were.

------
gharbad
If you're in school, join one of the tech-centric clubs. Otherwise, scout
around for local or semi-local conferences/events.

